# MoonBaseAlpha



## Igor (Sep 15, 2004)

This site is purely a science fiction forum,And it deals with all kinds of sci-fi topics.It also deals with sci fi horror like dracula or anything else that deals with sci-fi /horror.Its a fairly new website and it is in need of members.come check it out,and see if it grabs you as a sci-fi fan http://facehugger.conforums.com


----------

